# DJ



## thegrotto (May 11, 2007)

I took in 3 rats that had been given to a breeder, one of them was an older gal by the name of DJ, a sweetheart PEW that loved cuddles and kisses...but she came to me already with a large tumor. But she seemed happy and energetic otherwise.
She was a darling. She'd even bring food to her cagemate who was too skiddish to come out.
But suddenly, she stopped eating, her breathing was hard (so hard the cage would shake with her), and she would lay down in one spot for hours.
I had to have her put down July 27, and I'll miss her dearly even though we didn't get to know each other that much.


----------



## Fink (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about DJ. It's never easy, just because you didn't know her long doesn't mean she didn't hold a special place in your heart
I lost my physc on the 23rd. It's not fun...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss


----------

